# Preymantis help - Help buying an orchid mantis..does this site and the name seem ok?



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

hi there..im after a pink orchid mantis like this one i have posted..I got the pic from another thread on this site..have any of u bought them from here before? on this web site its called Hymenopus Coronatus..Is the the same as in this pic?..

Praying Mantis

Oh 1 other Q..u know these orchid mantis,..when i get one do i need pink plastic flowers in there to enhance the colour?i was reading thats what happens..?over time and shedding it starts to slowly turn slightly like there surroundings..
like i said this isnt my pic but i want one the same as this..


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

oh and is it true that *Pseudocreobroter whalbergi* is also a flower mantis like the orhid one?if so il buy them both tomorow..


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think you posted this in the wrong place. Maybe a mod would be kind enough to move it to the invert section and we can then help you out.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Moved... 

That is an amazing picture!! 

*the aliens have landed*


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

as far as i know that latin name for *Orchid Mantis* is indeed Hymenopus Coronatus tho im not the best with latin names so wait till somone else can double check this.

there a georgious mantis btw, tho need to be kept warmer then other mantis incase you didnt know that already. 

Jay


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

You are quite correct Jay on the latin name. I have quite a few of these and they all do well at room temp with no extra heating and I spray them lightly every 2-3 days.

They are very voracious feeders and will quite happily take on flying prey insects double their size.

Very small and pretty mantids.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They;re a mantis i keep meaning to try but i never get round to getting one as i always get distracted by somthing else, recently its been beetles and amphibians lol. 

jay


----------



## Dilster (Mar 20, 2007)

Bugzuk is a very good website/business , Martin is a good bloke and I have bought all of my mantids from there - no probs !


----------

